# (II) Temperatura Máxima em Maio de 2011



## AnDré (27 Abr 2011 às 12:46)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Maio de 2011, numa estação oficial em *Portugal Continental e Ilhas*?

-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:

(I) Temperatura Mínima em Maio de 2011
(III) Precipitação máxima em Maio de 2011
__________________


----------



## vinc7e (27 Abr 2011 às 13:08)

36,1ºC a 38,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2011 às 13:13)

32,1ºC a 34,0ºC


----------



## vitamos (27 Abr 2011 às 13:29)

32,1ºC a 34ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2011 às 14:33)

O meu voto vai para o intervalo *34,1ºC a 36,0ºC*.


----------



## dahon (27 Abr 2011 às 16:14)

36,1ºC a 38,0ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Abr 2011 às 16:44)

32,1ºC a 34,0ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Abr 2011 às 18:00)

Votei no intervalo 34,1°C a 36,0°C


----------



## Snifa (27 Abr 2011 às 22:54)

36,1ºC a 38,0ºC no Alentejo.. mais para o fim do mês..


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Abr 2011 às 23:03)

36,1ºC a 38,0ºC

Aposto no Pinhão...em estreia!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Abr 2011 às 23:05)

34,1ºC a 36,0ºC!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 14:24)

34,1ºC a 36,0ºC em Beja.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Abr 2011 às 17:34)

32.1ºC a 34,0ºC


----------



## jpmartins (28 Abr 2011 às 18:56)

34,1ºC a 36,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (28 Abr 2011 às 19:15)

*34,1ºC a 36,0ºC*

Algures em terras Alentejanas


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 22:00)

34,1ºC a 36,0ºC algures no interior sul


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2011 às 02:37)

36,1ºC a 38,0ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Abr 2011 às 12:26)

36,1ºC a 38,0ºC, para o interior.


----------



## iceworld (2 Mai 2011 às 12:20)

32,1º a 34,0º


----------



## João Soares (11 Mai 2011 às 07:16)

E o Pinhão deixa 5 membros na corda bamba.





Veremos como será o dia de hoje.


----------



## João Soares (12 Mai 2011 às 07:27)

O forno do Pinhão já deitou por terra 5 membros.


----------



## Fi (12 Mai 2011 às 07:52)

36,1ºC a 38,0ºC

Se ultrapassar, eu mudo-me para a Suécia.


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2011 às 18:13)

35,1ºC às 16h UTC em Mirandela.








A estação do Pinhão esteve a tarde toda sem dados.


----------



## belem (24 Mai 2011 às 22:38)

O Pinhão é até relativamente fresco, tendo em conta a realidade climática das zonas mais quentes do Douro.
A meu ver, é algures na região do Pinhão que se situam as «portas da zona quente do Douro». A partir daí é que as coisas se vão tornando mais sérias.

Mais ontopic:
Os dados já estão disponíveis e excederam os 35,1ºc.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2011 às 01:28)

belem disse:


> O Pinhão é até relativamente fresco, tendo em conta a realidade climática das zonas mais quentes do Douro.
> A meu ver, é algures na região do Pinhão que se situam as «portas da zona quente do Douro». A partir daí é que as coisas se vão tornando mais sérias.



Pelo google earth dificilmente se encontra um lugar no douro tão quente como aquele onde a estação está instalada.

Mais quente que isso, provavelmente só nos vales do Águeda, junto à fronteira, ou no rio entre o Côa e o Águeda. Esses dois vales deverão ser mesmo os mais secos e quentes da região.
Digo eu.


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 14:10)

AnDré disse:


> Pelo google earth dificilmente se encontra um lugar no douro tão quente como aquele onde a estação está instalada.
> 
> Mais quente que isso, provavelmente só nos vales do Águeda, junto à fronteira, ou no rio entre o Côa e o Águeda. Esses dois vales deverão ser mesmo os mais secos e quentes da região.
> Digo eu.



Para quem acha essa zona semi-arida(isto é de rir mas pronto fazer da excepção a regra) aconselhava-vos a visitar o sul de Italia a sul de Napoles o que voces acham arido ou semi-arido não é mais que a paisagem muito frequente e comum em muitas regiões do mediterraneo, em Portugal como são uma raridade passam a ser super valorizadas e destacadas então a Norte do rio Mondego essa zona do Douro é mesmo a excepção á regra.


----------



## belem (25 Mai 2011 às 14:41)

AnDré disse:


> Pelo google earth dificilmente se encontra um lugar no douro tão quente como aquele onde a estação está instalada.
> 
> Mais quente que isso, provavelmente só nos vales do Águeda, junto à fronteira, ou no rio entre o Côa e o Águeda. Esses dois vales deverão ser mesmo os mais secos e quentes da região.
> Digo eu.



Eu não me baseei no Google Earth, mas em publicações feitas pelo IM.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2011 às 14:42)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Para quem acha essa zona semi-arida(isto é de rir mas pronto fazer da excepção a regra) aconselhava-vos a visitar o sul de Italia a sul de Napoles o que voces acham arido ou semi-arido não é mais que a paisagem muito frequente e comum em muitas regiões do mediterraneo, em Portugal como são uma raridade passam a ser super valorizadas e destacadas então a Norte do rio Mondego essa zona do Douro é mesmo a excepção á regra.



 Zonas mais secas da região norte


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2011 às 14:53)

belem disse:


> Eu não me baseei no Google Earth, mas em publicações feitas pelo IM.



Certo. 

Mas achei importante referir porque a EMA não se encontra exactamente no Pinhão, mas junto à foz do rio Torto. Portanto, num lugar mais abrigado que o Pinhão.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2011 às 18:41)

A temperatura máxima registada em Junho foi de *35,8ºC* no Pinhão no dia 25.


Parabéns aos vencedores:
aikkoset, Geiras, Gil_Algarvio, João Soares, jpmartins, meteo, Meteo Caldas, MSantos, SpiderVV, Veterano


----------



## MSantos (8 Jun 2011 às 19:08)

AnDré disse:


> A temperatura máxima registada em Junho foi de *35,8ºC* no Pinhão no dia 25.
> 
> 
> Parabéns aos vencedores:
> aikkoset, Geiras, Gil_Algarvio, João Soares, jpmartins, meteo, Meteo Caldas, MSantos, SpiderVV, Veterano



Finalmente acertei em alguma coisa, estava ver que este mês era tudo ao lado


----------

